# Your Everyday Makup- What you can't live without??



## VickieG (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, So I was thinking the other day- I have been collecting sooo much Make Up recently (more to use on my clients for when I become a fully qualified MUA) However, I have been through my collection and really, the only things I use on a daily basis are below and to be honest, sometimes its just a case of applying a bit of the good old tinted moisturiser and away I go. So tell me, what is your 'every day' make up regime and what products can you not live without??


----------



## bailokaye (Sep 1, 2011)

Urban Decay primer potion, Wet N Wild brulee eyeshadow, MAC handwritten eyeshadow, MAC blacktrack fluidline, Rimmel extra super lash mascara, Essence xxxl shine lipglosses, and Elf HD powder are some of the products I use everyday and can't live without.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 1, 2011)

UDPP
  	Makeup Forever Aqua Eyes Liquid Liner in Black OR MAC fluid line Dark Diversion
  	Anastasia duo ended highlight pencil 
  	Glo minerals brown pencil in auburn
  	Gem of Roses Lipstick


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 8, 2011)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation, MAC Bronzer in Refined Golden, MAC Mulch, and Maybelline mascara!


----------



## Nicala (Sep 8, 2011)

NYX HD e/s Primer (beats NARS imo)
  	Wet n Wild Brule e/s
  	Marquise 'D l/s
  	NYX round l/g Whipped
  	Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua
  	NARS Laguna 
  	NARS Orgasm
  	Garnier tinted eye roller (LOVE)

  	Teehee. But always always ALWAYS, blush is a necessity if I'm going bare faced. Instant perk up.


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

Dream Matte Mousse foundation! It's light coverage but works like a charm to conceal anything!
  	Sephoras Blush in healthy Rose - Gorgeous color on my pale skin!
  	and i love love love MAC's Pro long wear Overtime lipstick.
  	Cliniques Brow Lift pencil/highlighter - MY LIFE!
  	I obviously wear more but those are the things I can't live with out haha


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 1, 2011)

Non MAC:
  	Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler
  	Maybelline Colossal Volume Express mascara
  	L'oreal HIP Color Truth Cream Eyeliner
  	Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover

  	MAC:
  	Beige-Ing shadestick
  	Give Me Liberty of London e/s
  	So Sweet, So Easy cremeblend blush
  	Hang Loose mineralize blush
  	Pink Swoon blush
  	129 SH brush
  	Viva Glam Cyndi l/s
  	Cleanse Off Oil


----------



## Edelmc (Oct 13, 2011)

nars eye shadow primer
  	painerly paint pot
  	mac face and body foundation
  	strobe cream
  	msf natural in light
  	ccb in luna


----------



## litelity (Oct 13, 2011)

What I can't live without would be my : 
  	- face moisturizer: clinique dramatically different moisturizer works best for me.
  	- lip balm with propolis : I use some italian drugstore brand
  	- hand cream: arnica from yves rocher
  	I have very dry skin, and without those I'd have hard time keeping my skin healthy and not cracked.
  	My everyday makeup would consist of those and some sunscreen. I really have very short time to wear my makeup everyday


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 14, 2011)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  	Style Snob e/s
  	Satin Taupe e/s
  	Dark Edge e/s
  	Modelette e/s and Femme Fi e/s
  	NARS Lovejoy blush
  	NARS Luster blush
  	MUFE Aqua Smokey Lash Mascara
  	Prolongwear Foundation and Concealer in NW50
  	Feline Khol Power Eye Pencil


----------



## Cupid (Oct 14, 2011)

Urban Decay Primer Potion or Painterly from MAC, Rosebud salve lip balm, NARS Taos blush, Studio Fix Powder Plus from MAC, and Viva Glam Gaga 1 gloss over any lipstick I'm wearing. Oh! And liner either Smolder from MAC or Sephora's white eyeliner. And Voluminous Million Lashes  mascara by L'Oreal.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Nov 4, 2011)

Chanel vitalumiere foundation
  	Mac careblend pressed powder
  	Mac natural MSF medium
  	Natural Collection green colour corrector
  	Soap and glory trick and treatment dark circle concealer
  	Mac pinch o peach blush
  	Mac blacktrack fluidline
  	Any black mascara
  	Chanel mademoiselle l/s
  	Mac cosmo & gem of roses l/s
  	Dior addict l/s (i forget the shade)

  	I don't wear eyeshadow every day, but when I do the most regularly used are quarry, satin taupe, and humid.


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

There is way too much to list, but I absolutely need:

  	Satin Taupe e/s
  	Ample Pink plushglass
  	Cover FX foundation
  	KA Sensual Skin Enhancer
  	Studio Fix powder foundation
  	Fiberwig mascara
  	Teddy kohl


----------



## geeko (Dec 21, 2011)

If it all boils down to the neccessities... then it would have to be

  	Prep plus prime base visage
  	Blacktrack fluidline


----------



## cookiesfordinne (Dec 23, 2011)

Moisturiser, lucas pawpaw, loreal studio effects foundation and khol eyeliner. Those are my absolute bare necessities.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't live without:

  	Origins Vitazing Moisturizer
  	Arbonne Makeup Primer
  	MAC MSF Natural Medium Plus
  	UD Naked Palette
  	UD Primer Potion
  	MAC Paint Pot's Vintage Selection & Painterly
  	MAC Satin Taupe es
  	MAC Fix+
  	Nars Madly blush
  	Too Faced Perfect Nude Lipliner
  	Anastasia Brow Pencil


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

revlon grow luscious mascara & mac faerie glen l/s, my everyday look


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 23, 2011)

I cannot believe I didn't mention my TSL Touche Eclat!  As I was using it this afternoon, I thought of this post...  I felt I had betrayed it, so I had to come let you know!  HeeHee
  	It is simply a miracle product!


----------



## bennsgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Mac:
  	Prep + prime Transparent finish pressed powder
  	Blacktrack fluidline ( a MUST) or any other color but blacktrack is preferred.
  	Blushbaby blush
  	Style Snob e/s -Satin Taupe e/s-Patina e/s-copperplate e/s- tete-a-tint e/s
  	Matchmaster Foundation
  	Gem of roses l/s- Russian Red l/s-Violetta l/s
  	Mac Paint in Untitled
  	Mac Nubile paint pot


  	Non mac:

  	Tarte exposed blush
  	Chanel mademoiselle l/s
  	L'oreal fairest nude l/s
  	Chanel mat lumiere luminous matte powder
  	Smashbox photo finish primer light
  	Sonia Kashuk hidden agenda concealer
  	Urban Decay Primer Potion


----------



## afulton (Dec 24, 2011)

How do you use your Touche Eclat?  I have two different colors but it's been a FAIL for me.  Please share.  Thanks


PixieDancer said:


> I cannot believe I didn't mention my TSL Touche Eclat!  As I was using it this afternoon, I thought of this post...  I felt I had betrayed it, so I had to come let you know!  HeeHee
> It is simply a miracle product!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 26, 2011)

How do I NOT use it would be an easier question!  HeeHee  It may come down to finding the right color for you.  Go to a counter or store that sells TE and have a MUA recommend the best color for you.  Then, the rest is MAGIC!!

  	The below pic shows all the ways I use my TE!

  	YSL Official Product Promo:


----------



## Lilypad11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I change my products up all the time but at the minute I can't live without:

  	Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation
  	Bourjois Healthy Mix Concealer
  	MAC Painterly Paint Pot
  	MAC Zoom Lash Mascara
  	Avon Magix Face Perfector Primer
  	Sleek Storm Palette
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette
  	MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
  	NARS Madly Blush
  	L'Oreal Glam Shine in Crystal Nude Glow


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 30, 2011)

LOVE = NARS Madly Blush!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Lilypad11 said:


> I change my products up all the time but at the minute I can't live without:
> 
> Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation
> Bourjois Healthy Mix Concealer
> ...


----------



## califabulous (Dec 31, 2011)

Everyday products but also used in a pinch with minimal time when I need a go to "I tried but didn't have time and you can't tell at all b/c I look simply polished" look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	MUFE duo mat powder
  	UDPP
  	MAC Saddle e/s
  	MAC Arena e/s
  	Touch Eclat 
  	Aquafor to moisturize lips
  	MAC viva glam V gloss
  	MAC pinch me blush
  	MAC MSF Comfort
  	L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara Carbon Black


----------



## anita22 (Dec 31, 2011)

My can't-live-without staples are:

  	Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation
  	Bobbi Brown corrector
  	Laura Mercier Secret Camoflauge
  	MAC MSF Natural
  	Clean & Clear oil blotting papers
  	UDPP
  	Bobbi Brown Beach Honey longwear cream eyeshadow
  	Clinique High Impact mascara
  	Benefit Hoola bronzer
  	NARS Orgasm
  	Dior Amber Diamond highlighting powder
  	Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Blush
  	NARS Sex Machine Velvet Matte lip pencil


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 31, 2011)

MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW47
  	MAC Prep + Prime
  	MAC Zoom Lash Mascara
  	MAC Mineralize Skin finish natural
  	MAC Raizin Blush
  	MAC Gel liner
  	MAC Smolder Eye kohl
  	MAC Touch Lipstick


----------



## MUAAshleyMarie (Jan 2, 2012)

MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC40
  	MAC MSF Natural Medium Dark
  	NARS Orgasm Blush
  	Anastasia Baked Highlighting Brow Kit
  	Maybelline Define A Line Eyeliner- Dark Brown
  	MAC Select Cover up NC35
  	MAC Myth Lipstick
  	MAC GoodTimes LipGlass
  	NYX Frosted Beige Mega Shine Lip Gloss
  	Skindanavia No More Shine Makeup Finishing Spray


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 5, 2012)

Nothing, really.
  	I don´t wear make up every day.
  	But when I want to look extra pretty,
  	and don´t have much time, I use:

  	Eye Base primer from BeYu.
  	Woodwinked and All That Glitters from MAC.
  	A waterproof, black eyepencil/khol (not liquid).
  	Plushlash (Black) from MAC
  	A random coral blush (don´t have favorite right now).
  	See Sheer (lipstick) from MAC.
  	And I REALLY need a good foundation and concealer!
  	I don´t have any at all right now.

  	A very simple make up with warm colours.
  	To put an extra spice to the whole thing;
  	I use something purple/violet around my eyes
  	(eyeshadow/liner), so my green eyes get some glow!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't wear makeup every day, either. But I do have a couple of go-to routines.  *Quick and Easy* * Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer * Bobbi Brown Corrector (under the eyes) * Maybelline Great Lash mascara (the one with the big wand) * Softlips lip balm (or a lipgloss of some sort)  *A Little More Elaborate* * Smashbox Photofinish Light primer * Maybelline Fit Me foundation * Bobbi Brown Corrector (under the eyes) * Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer (for blemishes and spots, if I think I need it) * Urban Decay Primer Potion * An eyeshadow that's about the same as my skintone (at the moment, I'm using Smashbox e/s in Vanilla; I also have a now-d/c'ed Victoria's Secret single e/s in Bunny as a backup) * L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara * MAC Strada blush (contour) * MAC Viva Glam II lipstick (or another colour, depending on what I feel like)


----------



## alittlesparklex (Jan 5, 2012)

Foundation: Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse or Dream Smooth Mousse ... I love both!
  	Primer: Tarte Clean Slate
  	Blush: Mac Mineralize Blush in Gentle
  	Eyeshadow Primer: UDPP
  	Eyeshadow: I love Urban Decay eyeshadows more than any other brand so all my UD palettes are a must.  My favorite crease color of all time is MAC hold my gaze from the Sorceress palette in the Holiday 2009 collection and I couldn't live without it.
  	Eyeliner: Maybelline Line Stilleto Liquid Liner
  	Eyelash curler: Tarte
  	Mascara: Maybelline Falsies
  	I also couldn't live without my beauty blender!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 6, 2012)

This is pretty much my go to make up.. I use a combonation of these things most of the time

  	Illamasqua Skin Base
  	MSF Natural - Dark or Mac Careblend Powder
  	Beauty Burst e/s (Barbie Loves MAC)
  	Embark e/s
  	Mac Trace Gold Blush or Nars Albatross for highlighting
  	Mac Blunt Blush for contouring
  	Chanel Inimitalbe Intense mascara or Illamasqua Masquara
  	Feline Kohl Power or Dolly Wink liquid liner
  	Rock and Republic Shameless Blush or Mac Superdupernatural
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder
  	Studio Sculpt Concealer
	Mac Lip Conditioner
  	Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss - Insouciance
  	Fix+ - I MUST use this before and after applying my makeup!


----------



## hlbrown23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't necessarily use these every single day, but they are things that I always come back to and always need to have at hand:

  	Tinted Moisturizer (I love Smashbox, but I use many other brands)
  	Clinique Redness Solutions primer
  	Powder Foundation (right now I'm loving the Sephora Mattifying one)
  	Rose or Mauve lipsticks
  	Tinted Lip Balms


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

LIGHTSCAPADE!


----------

